# Seguido de Linea con dos sensores PIC16f628a



## poseidoaqp (Dic 13, 2011)

Bueno aca les presento mi seguidor de linea para los que esten interesados en el tema anteriomente vi un post con un seguidor de linea con transistores.
A este circuito le pueden poner mas sensores si quieres solo tienen que repetir la parte del sensor que es el optoacoplador.
Espero sus comentarios y dudas adjunto el circuito, diseño y simulacion del mismo
el programa esta desarrollado en Assempler(MPLAB)


----------



## gerda (May 30, 2012)

que version de mplab.... o la version no importa???'


----------

